# All Mountain for 6'9" 280lb



## BigMothaHucker (May 22, 2015)

I'm looking for an all mountain or enduro bike that is in the 5.5"-6.5" travel range. I've been using my downhill bike for all my rides, but with a new baby I find myself not wanting to hit the big stuff any more. I'm thinking that saving 10lbs and getting a bike that can pedal well, but still handle a ski lift day is exactly what I need.

I am looking at a $3,000 and under budget.

So far I am looking at the Giant Reign 2 in XL. It has a nice 65° head tube angle that makes it feel like a dh bike.

I am also looming at the Trek Remedy 29 in an XXL, but they don't make the XXL in the Remedy 7 any more. I can't fork out the extra cash for the Remedy 8, do I'm stuck trying to find a used bike.

Any other suggestions? I'd love to hear them. I looked at the Santa Cruz TB LT, but they are sold out of XXL, and don't plan to restock.

Thanks guys!


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Stumpjumper FSR XXL bu tmore trial or Mondarker Dune XL ( reach 508mm)


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I've got my eyes on a Rocky Mountain Instinct BC edition. Available in XXL with a killer build kit.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I try and keep this list maintained: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ByMVDtz6T8EawBQh1gcRDPqN8oJC3tCy-kdNzjuRI8M/edit#gid=0


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

just found them looks very nice , aslo equppment and is 27.5 in XXl for peole more then 6'6''
Alutech Teibun - Race-Enduro Mountainbike


----------



## MP87 (Mar 23, 2012)

GTscoob said:


> I've got my eyes on a Rocky Mountain Instinct BC edition. Available in XXL with a killer build kit.


I was also looking at this bike, but my local shop said Rocky Mountain's are sized small, an XXL is a 21" frame 

Going to demo one anyways to see how it feels.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Check out the stack and reach measurements... its a pretty huge bike. At least as big as the Tallboy LTc XXL and bigger than the RIP 9.


----------



## naydo (Aug 21, 2014)

You're totally right, the Rocky Mountain is in the same ballpark as the others, even the 23" Trek Remedy. I told the guy at the bike shop I am ~6'5" and he said the XXL is likely too small...we'll see

The XXL stumpy has 1.3" more stack, reach is the same.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

asollie said:


> I try and keep this list maintained: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ByMVDtz6T8EawBQh1gcRDPqN8oJC3tCy-kdNzjuRI8M/edit#gid=0


Awesome Resource this list you created. You could add Maxx.de German bike builder who focuses on tall riders to 215cm 7 foot + 
They have a jagamoasta fat bike and Huraxdax FS Fat bike starting at 2000euros to 4500-5000 euros with worldwide shipping. plus many other mtb FS and rigid.
H


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

The XXL Stumjumper is probably the best first shot; luckily the Elite build is usefully clyde-proof.
Strangely enough the Canfield Riot in XL (consider that those reach figures are based on a 76° STA, put a long 150mm dropper post on it (especially if it has some layback) and it's close.
The Rocky Instinct to me felt longer than the ETT would suggest (the scant 600mm ETT on my size L works for my 6'2" frame, it's impressive; but I'd still like to get behind an XXL with a short stem to see if I prefer that). It's a great bike, but I'd say the XXL is sized perfectly for somebody 6'4"-6'5"... but I sized down and I'm incredibly happy because the adjustability and geometry of the bike are so dialed; my ghetto BC Edition (upgraded to a Pike, and WTB i25 Wheelset - if you start BC Edition you'll be already set) handles more than I can, so it's a great option.
If you have access to a Mondraker Crafty source, that would be my recomendation, but where I'm at I can't, and to be honest a lot of the stock builds suck (weak wheels, I've never gotten on with Formula C1 brakes, and at your size nothing good comes of 'meh' brakes), it's just an amazing frame with very forward geometry (700mm ETT's) that can work.


----------



## BigMothaHucker (May 22, 2015)

So through trial and error, I have finally find exactly the bike I've been searching for.

First I found a used 2015 Remedy 9 29 on eBay. I bought the bike and it was great, but not quite right for me. I loved the way the bike climbed and how fast it was pedaling single track. Descending I felt ok as long as I just went down the trail and didn't hit jumps and drops. This wasn't what I was looking for.



I kept searching and a local bike shop told me that I should try the GT Force X. It is an XL, but the in comparing the top tube length, stack height, steer tube angle, and standover height between the Remedy, Nomad, Enduro, Jekyll, Reighn, and Force it was second place in every category. (For me steer tube should be slack.) So I decided to try it.



This bike is absolutely prefect. I got the carbon version, comes in right around 30 lbs. I feel so confident going downhill...maybe even more than my downhill bike. It's not as good as the Remedy climbing, but isn't far behind. The difference is probably mostly in the wheel size.



I just wanted to let everyone know that this bike should be on your list if you are looking for something like this. I absolutely love the bike! Couldn't be happier. The only restriction is that you can't put a coil shock on the back, but even with me at 280, the air shock is able to hold up very nicely to my abuse.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Shelterock said:


> Awesome Resource this list you created. You could add Maxx.de German bike builder who focuses on tall riders to 215cm 7 foot +
> They have a jagamoasta fat bike and Huraxdax FS Fat bike starting at 2000euros to 4500-5000 euros with worldwide shipping. plus many other mtb FS and rigid.
> H


Shelterock, good suggestion. I can't find out how much rear travel their bikes have though. Does it say anywhere on their site? Looking at the Jinxx 29 and the FAB4 29 specifically.


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

I've added a front end to my list of bikes with some explanations and clarifications.

Bikes for the Very Tall ? The Earth Remains


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

asollie said:


> Shelterock, good suggestion. I can't find out how much rear travel their bikes have though. Does it say anywhere on their site? Looking at the Jinxx 29 and the FAB4 29 specifically.


The FAB4 29 has 160mm of rear and front travel. 
Would be willing to add the Jagamoasta and the Huraxdax to your list?
Look at the frame details for dimension. You'll find everything you need for the spreadsheet. 
It's a challenge to work the tall angle. 
Maxx is classic German engineering and won't let you buy parts or configuration that exceed your physical characteristics so I will likely buy either the Huraxdax or a Jagamoasta from them. Shipping complete bikes to USA for €300 and also important is that their list price includes a VAT, value added tax of 19%. This is taken off the sale price for export. So a €3300 bike is really €2740. One hell of a value give the strength of the dollar. 
H


----------



## asollie (May 13, 2014)

Shelterock said:


> The FAB4 29 has 160mm of rear and front travel.
> Would be willing to add the Jagamoasta and the Huraxdax to your list?
> Look at the frame details for dimension. You'll find everything you need for the spreadsheet.
> It's a challenge to work the tall angle.
> ...


Added both of those fat bikes! Thanks for the suggestion. The FAB4 29 is definitely on my short list now.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

*All Mountain for 6'9" 280lb*

An additional option...Bicycle Fabrications from San Francisco does custom steel frames...definitely gravity oriented...I got a DH bike from them 3 years ago and love it. Am pondering doing a 27.5+ version of the 6 gun...their enduro bike with slope style DNA...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

7ft 260lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMothaHucker (May 22, 2015)

Have you added the GT Force X? The XL has specs very similar to this one.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

I pulled the trigger on a 21" XL Motobecane Sturgis bullet Ti last week. top tube effective on 651mm and I have plenty of room. Nice stretch position for attack, in fact I might even go with a riser bar. Solid Stable, bluto, mulefut 80mm tubless ready, Sram kit mid grade, Guide R brakes and 2X10 for $2000 delivered. I hope it's clyde worthy. I'll let you know what I break.
H


----------



## lowestbarone (Nov 10, 2011)

asollie said:


> I try and keep this list maintained: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ByMVDtz6T8EawBQh1gcRDPqN8oJC3tCy-kdNzjuRI8M/edit#gid=0


Excellent resource! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Just checked latest Stumpjumper XXl has bigger fraem then 2015 XXL. sh......t and new one showed up 2 months after when I bought my  longer TT , lower angle of head tube, No brain- Kaishma CTD and 1x11 instead of 2x10


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

at 6'9" like the OP and 7f like sirsam84, I'd suggest to have a look at DirtySixer bikes! Handmade in the USA with 36" wheels...


----------

